# FIBERGLASSED AND MOLDED TVS



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I MOLDED THIS 5.6 TV IN MY STERRING WHEEL..TOOK ME ABOUT 2 DAYS TO GET IT PERFECT....I STILL NEED TO TAKE OFF THE STERRING WHEEL AND PAINT IT....












I MOLDED 8INCH TVS IN MY HEADREST...FIBERGLASSED THE WHOLE HEADREST..PAINTED THEM JUST LIKE THE CAR....BUT I MIGHT GET THEM MURALED OR PINSTRIPPED...NOT SURE YET...










THE TUBE IN THE MIDDLE IS A 2 1/2 INCH BUBBLE TUBE WITH RED WATER....


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

very nice


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

:0 nice work!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

fiberglass headrests? sounds painful!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

not trying to be an asshole cause it looks good but no airbag and fiberglass headrests.....hope you dont get in a wreck


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

how to the wire for the tv go through the steering column and not get tangle up when you turn?


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

very nice










:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Nov 23 2003, 07:36 PM
> *how to the wire for the tv go through the steering column and not get tangle up when you turn?*


 you have to use existing wires for cruise control, radio controls, horn, etc..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

USE THE OLD AIR BAG WIRE, FOR THE VIDEO SIGNAL...AND USE THE POSITIVE FROM THE HORN TO POWER THE T.V...THEN JUST GROUND ALL YOUR WIRES TO THE STEEL ON THE STERRING WHEEL


----------



## liquid (Dec 5, 2001)

Badass =) Just don't wreck. =\


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

I, for one, am loving those headrests. Very different.

I would really like to know what did you put on the headrests to accept the fiberglass resin.

Lookin' very nice. Let's see some how-to pics.

Later
TC


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

im pretty sure the whole headrest isnt fiberglass from what im seeing...looks like its padded in the front .. anyways nice work man


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ALL FIBERGLASSED .....SHITS AS HARD AS A ROCK...BUT LOOKS HELLA CLEAN


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

What kind of car is it in? I just can't get over that fiberglass. Looks great.

Later
TC


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

if its all fiberglass just wait for you to bop your head on that a few good times......youll be upholstering the front of them


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

NA ....CARS NEVER DRIVEN...ONLY TO SHOWS AND SHIT....BUT IF IT EVER DID CRACK....I'LL RE-DO IT.....BUT DOUGHT IT....WAIT TO SEE THE TRUNK....I'M FIBERGLASSING IT ALL


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

You have to post up step-by-step pics. Your work is very nice.

I'm in the process of doing my car in fiberglass also.

Are you doing anything else in fiberglass to the interior?

Keep up the nice work.

later
TC


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

it would had been nice if you had how to: pics


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,,,IF I WOULD OF BEEN TAKING PICTURE THE CAMERA WOULD OF BEEN BROKEN CAUSE ITS HELLA FRUSTRATING....ITS 4 DAYS OF WORK..2 EACH HEAD REST...YA I'M GOING TO CUSTOM THE WHOLE DASH..MOLDED..I WANT TO MOLD THE WHOLE FLOOR...AND PAINT IT...I WAS DOING THE HEADLINER..BUT IT TO HEAVY....I'LL START TAKING PICTURES OF MY WORK...BUT I DO CUSTOM INSTALLS ON THE SIDE...CAN REVEAL ALL THE SECRETS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Bondo, sand, primer.........Bondo, sand, primer,.................Bondo, sand, primer.




Did I forget to mention sanding?

Very easy but very time consuming especially when you are going to paint the surface, shit has to be hella smooth.

Lookin good can't wait for the rest.

Later
TC


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

if you drive the car its better to do how my boy did his, fiberglass just the back/side and leave the front leather


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT LEAVING LEATHER IN THE FRONT...BUT THEN PEOPLE ARE GOING TO ASK...WHI I DIDN'T GLASS THEM ALL..PLUS I WANTED THE WHOLE FRONT PART TO MURAL OR GET SOMETHING PUT ON


----------

